# Koordinatensystem drehen



## claudi (24. Jun 2004)

:autsch: Also, ich habe folgendes Problem: 

ich habe ein Programm, mit dem ich ein Raster zeichnen möchte, das ich um einen bestimmten Winkel um den Ursprung drehen möchte. Ich habe inzwischen eine Schleife, die mir ein Raster zeichnet, das ungedreht ist. 

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob es möglich ist, das ganze Koordinatensystem zu drehen, damit ich mir die mühevollen Berechnungen der einzelnen gedrehten Punkte sparen kann? 






so siehts bisher aus...

Ich danke Euch im Voraus... 
Claudi


----------



## Kerberus (24. Jun 2004)

Schau mal in der API. Es gibt ein Objekt das heisst AffineTransform.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/
Geh auf java.awt.geom -> AffineTransform
Dort findes du alle Methoden, die du brauchst.


----------



## claudi (11. Jul 2004)

Hallo Kerberus( :idea: ),

Bin erst jetzt wieder dazu gekommen, weiter zu programmieren, weil ich Prüfungen hatte.

Ich danke dir erst mal für deine Antwort.   
Hat alles auf Anhieb funktioniert. Seit wann gibt es denn diese AffineTransformation (bzw Java2D)? Hab mich nämlich gewundert, warum ich das nicht schon früher rausgefunden habe. Ich hab nämlich vor 1 1/2 Jahren mal mit dem Programm angefangen und mich dann jetzt erst wieder rangesetzt. Ist ganz schön blöd, wenn man so lange Pause macht und zwischendurch gar nicht programmiert.
nuju

LG, 
claudi


----------



## Kerberus (11. Jul 2004)

Keine Ahnung seit wann es diese Methode gibt.
Kenne sie jedoch nur, weil ich sie momentan für meine Maturarbeit brauche. ;-)


----------

